
How do  you encourage a technological culture inside your organization? - my_user_hn
I have small group of newbies developrs, and I want to encourage them to connect to the OSS community, via asking questions on StackOverflow, contributing to OSS on github, going to meetups and so on.<p>Beside &quot;telling them&quot; that it will help them be more professionals (which is work but a little bit slow), what else can i do?<p>Thanks.
======
lordkrandel
Show them the real added value. Don't tell them they are doing wrong: there is
just this new thing that you do, that it could interest them. Grow your group
more so that they have social confirmation. Make the colleagues appreciate the
outcomes. Make a small company's own OSS "brand" by creating a social network
account to give your group more visibility. Show them that it makes you happy
and more productive. It's hard to convince others to change their ways and
mindset, and it takes time. But it's worth. Sometimes it's impossible and you
have to wait for someone else giving you the credit for the idea.

